# Finished interior/Razo knob



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

I just finished my last piece, the Razo 88 shift knob (automatic with overdrive). Just thought I'd show a pic so those of you with autos can see how it looks. I was hoping the knob would sit a bit lower, I'll have to cut down the shifter some time in the future. Otherwise I'm very happy with it!

interior mods:
-ebay vinyl dash kit
-home made cf bezel
-ebrake cover (cf top w/ left over vinyl)
-homemade leather ebrake boot
-wal-mart neophrene seat covers
-autometer air/fuel gauge (car is 20% lean)
-Razo pedals

ummm, I think that's it.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looking good


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

not bad at all.
You can get a boot for the shift knob. It makes it look a bit shorter.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

not to be a jerk, but why do you have an a/f gauge?


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

it looks good man, I just dont get it when ppl try to make an automatic look like a standard. But I give you props for trying some diff.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

rkeith said:


> not to be a jerk, but why do you have an a/f gauge?


I know that these things can be a trend, but I acutally really need it.....

For ppl such as yourself (wondering), that's why I put beside it "car is 20% lean". You see my se-r sounds like a diesel b/c the idle is so choppy, it serges and stalls when the engine cold b/c it's not getting enough fuel, sometimes it won't even start. The car is so lean as times it's not even registering on the guage. So by installing a gauge that measures my air/fuel gauge I can keep an eye on whats really going on with my car, and see if anything improves when tinkering under the hood 

Good enough reason? :cheers:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

cdx8 said:


> it looks good man, I just dont get it when ppl try to make an automatic look like a standard. But I give you props for trying some diff.


Did it ever occur to you that they just want to improve on the look of thier car, and it was never thier intention to "make an automatic look like a standard"... :fluffy:


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> Did it ever occur to you that they just want to improve on the look of thier car, and it was never thier intention to "make an automatic look like a standard"... :fluffy:



yeah, I know that.. and thats why I gave him props


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

shift boot!!!!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

When I did the shift knob and boot I did not try to make my auto loook like a standard


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

JayL1967 said:


> When I did the shift knob and boot I did not try to make my auto loook like a standard



alright fine, Then im not going to direct it on you since it wasnt your intesions.. But I know alot of ppl out there that does taht though. I mean Im not gonna hate on them, I just dont like it IMO.


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

Nice job chucky. How do the seat covers look? My seats are really in bad shape and I'm thinking of getting covers or replacing them.

And "why people make their auto's look like manuals"... I didn't intend it to look like a manual, that's why I got a shift knob with a button on the top. But my main reason was, that ugly "T" shifter just... Well... Looks really ugly.
And the reason for the shift boot is, cause the "T" shift knob is tall and aftermarket shift knobs don't cover the ugly shaft.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I like that FX in the picture 

Oh, and your B14 looks good too


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

where did you get the shift knob, ive been looking for one that looks like that for a long time , with overdrive too ?! .. pls do tell ..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^what he said


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

freezing_frost said:


> Nice job chucky. How do the seat covers look? My seats are really in bad shape and I'm thinking of getting covers or replacing them.


Well Hello there Kevin! I haven't seen you 'round for some time! You still on the east coast?

I think the seat covers look awsome! They were only $30 each. They feel like the wet suit material. The only shitty thing is that the brand is that awful "type S" brand, so I bought two black "Nismo" patches off ebay and ironed/sewed them on! The covers look awsome now and really finishes off the interior.

You can see what I mean from this pic (the best I have)...












stealthb14 said:


> I like that FX in the picture
> 
> Oh, and your B14 looks good too


Why thank you! The FX is my dads. What a sweet ride! But to tell you the truth, I like driving my SE-R more  I just don't like the feel of "suv's" even if it does have a lot of hp/torque and massive/wide rims. Despite how it looks, it's actually a really big vehicle.



OmegaManEX said:


> where did you get the shift knob, ive been looking for one that looks like that for a long time , with overdrive too ?! .. pls do tell ..


I got it from a rice car store up here in Canada. This is their site, the knob come in full aluminum, or with that blue band. You can buy it off their website, it's the second to last two from the bottom.

http://www.autoworldonline.ca/cat26_1.htm

It's acutally the only store around here that carries it. And yes, it has overdrive! See the knob is completely secure at the base, and you just push down to shift gears. It's kinda heard to see in the pic, but in the center on top of the knob is where the o/d button is, just click!

I love the shifter, it's different, and not as honky as the Levoc/obx joystick style (not to insult anyone, it's just not my cup of tea).

ya, bad news is the price. I paid approx $160 cdn for it. But I tell you, it was worth every penny!

Oh, and btw, if I do put on a shift boot, it will be homemade, and it will solely be for the purpose of just completing the look for the shifter


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

Yup, I'm still hanging around on the east coast.

Your car looks great, did so much to it already. Mine is still bone stock, can't decide on what I want to do... So all I'm doing is stock tuning and maintenance. (I also put back in my aftermarket shifter, couldn't stand the stock shifter.)

Just looking for seat covers, or new seats... Cause mine have worned out a lot and I recently accidentally spilt oil on the front seats.


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

not bad


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, I've been running that same knob for about a year now.
I paid $130.00USD for it as some ricer shop in Seattle....


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Very nice lookin car too bad about the idling and/lean problem though, hopefully you figure it out beside's the guage look's cool on the A-Pillar!


----------

